# Newbie from BC,Canada



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wanted to say a warm welcome to my neighbour! LOL I am from Alberta!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your barn is an area where you can make a profile for each of your horses to tell us all a little bit about them and add pictures and such. 

Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!

Have fun posting


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Deanne (May 7, 2009)

Howdy neighbor!!! Where abouts in AB?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------

